# Honking like a goose?



## lttdoming

I have a 12 week old speckled sussex. I was under the assumption she was a pullet.

Lately she has been honking like a goose at times. She is growing at a very slow pace compared to my other chickens and is definitely at the bottom of the pecking order of my 5 pullets. (She does get pushed around but no pecking or hurting.)

I am new to raising chickens and was wondering if honking is something they do or is it a precursor to a crow?


----------



## Bee

Yeah...that's a rooster.


----------



## cherylb

That's the same noise mine was making at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## hennypenny68

I have 10, 3 month old speckled and none make that honking sound and my birds were all sexed and there all hens and yours looks like a hen to me. The question I would like to ask is there any other symptoms besides the honking like runny nose watery eyes or diarrhea if not it could could be cause by dust like allergies sometimes by older birds do that when its really dusty and when there dust bathing as well.


----------

